# Sex Drive difference



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

I know this has probably been discussed to no end, but thought I would throw it out there. 

Two Parts.
1. Ideally how often would you want to have sex in your marriage? (all aspects as you would want them to be, you know; ideal)?

2. What do you do when the two people in the relationship; ideals are not exactly similar?


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

I think the frequency question is just plain weird. Some weeks it is completely dry, nada nothing. Real life happens. Some weeks we are tender loving people. Some weeks we f like mad monkeys. For me the what, how and why are soooooo much more important than the how oten.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Well for me, the wife is concerned about the frequency of the sex. I understand that life happens, but "life" is always happening. Sex just does not seem to be something I make a priority, it can take a lot to make sex happen.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

It depends on your context. If you feel resentment, if something is wrong, it can take a lot. If not, it takes no more than a smile and a drive by touch. If there IS resentment and problems, then that is another matter. One that you might get some insight on if you choose to post about it. My apologies if you have, and I have missed it.


----------



## chingchang (Sep 21, 2010)

> 1. Ideally how often would you want to have sex in your marriage? (all aspects as you would want them to be, you know; ideal)?


At least once a day. But...I'd be o.k. with 3-4 times a week if she brought a good deal of sexual energy to the mix. 



> 2. What do you do when the two people in the relationship; ideals are not exactly similar?


We're in marriage counseling.

CC


----------



## Mrs.LonelyGal (Nov 8, 2010)

gbrad said:


> Two Parts.
> 1. Ideally how often would you want to have sex in your marriage? (all aspects as you would want them to be, you know; ideal)?
> 
> 2. What do you do when the two people in the relationship; ideals are not exactly similar?


1. 3-4 times.... maybe less if someone is sick or I have my monthly visitor.

2. Ha! Fight about it of course.... no really, sometimes it bothers me more than others. Lately it has been bothering me. I hate feeling like I am undesirable.
We are also in counseling.


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

How long has the monthly visitor been coming?
3-4 times per week...Lucky Guy.


----------



## Mrs.LonelyGal (Nov 8, 2010)

lol, since I was 13.


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

Mrs.LonelyGal said:


> lol, since I was 13.


I was thinking of a different monthly visitor!!! LOL
Nice come back!:lol:


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

i would like intercourse about 4 days a week...he would like oral.....how many hours are in a week?????

we dont always have things i want...life, he dosent always get what he wants...life.

i think during the summer its less..its hot, the kids are out of school, and are crazy and bedtime dosent exhist [i try but after 10 i no longer care]..winter with school...it happens more...HA HA HA they have school and a 8 oclock bed time.

if he works more, i will do what he likes. he is happier, and might not punch out someone in line..lol


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

1. I don't mind once a week but in a monthly cycle, I'm more horny, especially when ovulation is around the corner, and lots of sex is needed.
2. I wait for his comfortable timing. My husband is the sole bread winner, so it's not his fault if he's too tired and his "little head" goes to sleep before him. (We have an agreement to have sex on the weekends.)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

We don't have this problem.

My husband and I both know sex and orgasm are important for us. When I want sex but he doesn't, he is there for me. When he wants sex but I don't, I am there for him. We provide each other our bodies, we don't reject the other one no matter how tired we are. 

Sometimes, if we count the times I have and he has, we have sex three times a day.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

gbrad said:


> I know this has probably been discussed to no end, but thought I would throw it out there.
> 
> Two Parts.
> 1. Ideally how often would you want to have sex in your marriage? (all aspects as you would want them to be, you know; ideal)?
> ...


1. I would LOVE IT 3-4 times a week or daily - but it's not happening.

2. One suffers, one doesn't. Seriously, you try to work it out - but it is hard, I'm going through it myself.

P.S. We're in counseling also.


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

1. As often as possible but I would take quality over quantity.

2. Already there for the last 5-7 years. I'm near divorce or affair and she doesn't seem to care. She refuses to go to counseling. (See Same Old Problem thread in General Relationship).


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I was talking about this with my husband last night, my husband laughed: If you had to have sex only when I wanted, you would go crazy. 

My sex drive is double that of his!

I am so glad that he lets me have him at any time I want!

I just need his body and his toy!

Yeah, his willingly providing me his body and his toy means LOVE!


----------



## ladyybyrd (Jan 4, 2011)

1. at least 2-3 times a week. Reality is that i am lucky if we have sex once a month. 

2.) i have a toy, but it is not enough, no toy can ever replace a man. An affair i can't, i have morals!


----------



## louiswin (Nov 4, 2010)

I would love to have it everyday, in fact just a few months ago we were. However, 365 days out of the year is very unrealistic. 3-4 times a week and I'm satisfied.


----------



## effess (Nov 20, 2009)

Ideal: everyday easily, i love my wife and am very attracted to her. but she doesnt have the drive i do. 
but if we do it once a week at least, i'm content.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

my husband and i were talking, and i said, there are 365 days in a year, if you have sex once a month thats like 12 days....twice a month 24 days....

out of 365 days, you had sex 24 days....

i asked about how much do we..[hes very good at math] he said it would average to 100 may be 120 days...

not even half a year, i stand in line for a month out of every year, and sleep for about 4 months, we had sex for maybe 3 months....90 days....i sleep foor longer than we have sex, i stand in line for almost as many days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WTF i told him i want to be at 300 days....im still trying to figure to all out..


----------

